# Upcoming ArmyTek lights: Ranger, Dragon, Dobermann, Prime



## mmander (Jan 12, 2014)

Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere yet. ArmyTek posted a link to their 2014 catalogue in the CPF MarketPlace Wizard headlamps thread. There aren't a lot of detailed specifications on the new lights, but here is the link...

http://www.armytek.com/data/ads/catalogue/2014/Catalogue_2014_en.pdf

Some interesting looking new lights. The Dragon looks like quite a beast! I am intrigued by the MT-G2 equipped Ranger, a bit similar to the EagleTac SX25L3 in stature, but with built-in charging and a tripod socket. Its fairly wide, bright beam might be useful as a very portable photography/video light source, especially if directed into a small soft-box. I love the 5000K MT-G2 LED (in my EagleTac MX25L3) for its beautiful neutral colour temperature with minimal colour separation in the beam, at least in all the lights I've seen that have used it so far. Of course, how rapidly will the built-in charger charge and will it do a proper balanced charge on 4 batteries, how slippery is that body going to be in practice when used handheld… those are questions about the new Ranger that I'll be interested in hearing answers to. Here is a screen-shot from the PDF catalog.







I just noticed that they mentioned a "special balancer" on the Dragon and it has internal charging too. However maybe it will be like the Zebralight S6330 where each LED is tied to a single circuit/battery? There is also a new Wizard headlamp coming, as opposed to the Wizard Pro. One bit of confusion is why they seem to have no mention of "wide" versions of their headlamps? Also, they have confirmed in the CPF thread that the Wide is discontinued. I have both a regular and wide Wizard Pro and in use, I much prefer the wide one! If they made an attachable diffuser for the regular one, well that would be okay too. Anyway, back to flashlights.

Here are some more excerpts, the new Dobermann...






… and lastly, the new Prime models...

[EDIT: Really liking the specifications of that Prime A1 actually! I think that would be class-leading output from an AA or 14500, would it not? Four modes sounds about perfect too, as long as they are well spaced and there is a sub-lumen moonlight mode. Has a magnet in the tail cap, which I've always wanted in an EDC light, and it looks like the side-switch will be easy to locate by feel too. Although it's slightly larger, it might replace my SC52 as an EDC, depending on its beam and runtime and heat at 650 lumens with a 14500. I hope it has a similar interface to my Wizard Pro, which I personally consider nearly ideal for a single button light. I do prefer it slightly to the Zebralight UI.]


----------



## shelm (Jan 12, 2014)

mmander said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere yet.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...A-340-lumen)&p=4357348&viewfull=1#post4357348


----------



## Jash (Jan 12, 2014)

I was really looking to buy a Barracuda late last year, but I waited to see what the Grizzly would ultimately be. The wait seems to be worth it - 2,700 led lumens and a 4 degree hotspot should make it throw like crazy.

It will be my first purchase for 2014. A belated birthday present. Might have to get some larger capacity 18650's to go with it too.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Predator green-red, yeah!


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the look of the Prime A1 and C1. If they have good mode spacing and UI I might just buy one to rotate with my Surefire Backup.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been drooling over Armytek's lineup for quite some time. Looks like this year I may have to get one.


----------



## RetroTechie (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like some interesting models among those.  But rather boring design tbh...


----------



## Ishango (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the new designs and lights. I'm sure I will add yet another Armytek to my collection Q1 of this year if the products get on the market in time


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have the full catalog now. I think I'll buy more ArmyTek lights this year


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the appearance of the Dragon!  It really looks powerful,so does the Ranger. I am interested to see reviews of these lights. The Prime C1 also looks like a nice EDC.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Dragon looks like the Armytek take on the Fenix TK75. I do wonder if it will maintain turbo output for long, though. One of the things I really like about Armytek is that many of their lights will run on max until the cells give out...4200 lumens seems like it might be too much to do that. The TK75 has a slightly smaller head, but otherwise similar dimensions and weight, and we're talking almost a 50% boost in total output on turbo.


----------



## ven (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow,between olight and armytek my wallet is some very nice armytek lights there,dont own one yet and been very tempted......will just wait a little ,check reviews and get a couple of these new ones..........i likey a lot


----------



## sandalian (Feb 1, 2014)

Prime series looked very promising for EDC.


----------



## LEDburn (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm getting a Prime C2 for sure!!! ...if their marketing it right 

"Powered by rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries for unlimited runtimes in all modes."


----------



## Grizzlyb (Mar 2, 2014)

LEDburn said:


> I'm getting a Prime C2 for sure!!! ...if their marketing it right
> 
> "Powered by rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries for unlimited runtimes in all modes."



+1 on the Prime C2. Should be a good back-up light.
I like the texture on these Armytek lights. It provides a very good grip, even in wet conditions and with gloves.


----------



## caddylover (Mar 2, 2014)

Barracuda is my only Armytek, great light. might have to look into some newer models.


----------



## Boatload (Mar 25, 2014)

I use my wizard wide pro almost every day and it has been a great light.
The new lights look great.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 25, 2014)

caddylover said:


> Barracuda is my only Armytek, great light. might have to look into some newer models.



+1

Love the Barracuda!:twothumbs


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 5, 2014)

What happened to all the new lights promised? It is nearing the end of the year already...


----------



## mmander (Sep 6, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> What happened to all the new lights promised? It is nearing the end of the year already...



Very good question! I am disappointed that there has been no new info or release times on those lights. At the time they were shown in the brochure back in January, many had class-leading specifications but since then, there have been many other interesting new lights that have actually started to ship already. For example the crazy bright Thrunite Neutron 2A/2C lights look to have more impressive output specs than the Prime series. Also, I recently bought a single MT-G2 equipped SupBeam K40M, boosted by Vinh to almost 4000 lumen OTF - that is crazy output from a single LED! I also opted for Vinh's extra internal copper heat-sink to allow for some decent runtimes (at least at that level of output) before the light gets too hot. It also has six fairly well spaced modes all the way down to a low where you can actually look at the big LED glowing without it being painful. It is an impressive beast of a light and I cannot see myself being even remotely interested in the 3x XM-L2 equipped Dragon any more for example.

I would still be interested in the Ranger though, since I love MT-G2 LEDs and the built-in charging would be appealing, although I am not sure how fond I would be of a thicker 4x 18650 body...


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 7, 2014)

And I'm still waiting on the grizzly..


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2014)

For me if you release pics or "teaser pics" companies should be releasing them with in a month or so. I have lost interest,spent my money on other brands now so even when (IF) i wont be buying as many planned armytek lights. Personally it does not build confidence in marketing either,not to mention potential issues then sending off.............

Shame as i would have had probably 3 +of their lights....................main one i am interested in is the grizzly now but having a couple of mtg2 lights the "want it" is not as great.

Just my opinion and frustration.........


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2014)

ven said:


> For me if you release pics or "teaser pics" companies should be releasing them with in a month or so. I have lost interest,spent my money on other brands now so even when (IF) i wont be buying as many planned armytek lights. Personally it does not build confidence in marketing either,not to mention potential issues then sending off.............
> 
> Shame as i would have had probably 3 +of their lights....................main one i am interested in is the grizzly now but having a couple of mtg2 lights the "want it" is not as great.
> 
> Just my opinion and frustration.........



Have read over at the Marketplace section the Prime serie should be released soon.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have read over at the Marketplace section the Prime serie should be released soon.



Thanks kj2,the prime a1 and a2 do hold some interest for me
Got more into my single and double AA lights these days as ideal for work uses.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks kj2,the prime a1 and a2 do hold some interest for me
> Got more into my single and double AA lights these days as ideal for work uses.


Prime-series does look good  for what I see in their catalog.
It is a shame it takes so long, and wonder a little bit what causes the delays. To many product-releases in short period of time? Production problems?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been waiting for the Armytek Grizzly to be released and tested but these Dragon, Ranger and Prima C2 lights all look beastly good aswel! O:


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> I've been waiting for the Armytek Grizzly to be released and tested but these Dragon, Ranger and Prima C2 lights all look beastly good aswel! O:


I'm mostly interested in the Ranger and Dragon. Moving more towards bigger (high output) lights lately


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks kj2,the prime a1 and a2 do hold some interest for me
> Got more into my single and double AA lights these days as ideal for work uses.



Same here. I like single and double AA lights.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 26, 2014)

It seems the Armytek Prime series are back on their site. Go to "Products" and then select "Outdoors & Camping".


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 26, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> It seems the Armytek Prime series are back on their site. Go to "Products" and then select "Outdoors & Camping".


Nice catch. I'll refrain from getting my hopes up too high until I can actually buy one, but it looks promising. The website says the regular has 5 modes and the pro 8, but no mention of mode spacing or UI. If it uses the same driver as the Tiara (which I'm guessing it will) I'm definitely going to pick up a C1 warm.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 26, 2014)

If the switch on the Prime is identical to that on my Wizard, I will pass. I don't like switches that require 50lb of force to activate. There has to be a better way of preventing accidental turn-on, other than making the switch ultra stiff.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 27, 2014)

The stiff switch is that bad huh. Makes me hesitate about getting the wizard too then.


----------



## DoctorSolo (Oct 14, 2014)

Any updates? Primes and others still vaporware according to website...


----------



## spankone (Oct 14, 2014)

Still no bike lights


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 14, 2014)

It is already October and still primes not ready. Something wrong somewhere...


----------



## kj75 (Oct 15, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> It is already October and still primes not ready. Something wrong somewhere...



Yeah, it's a pity that Armytek weekly sends newsletters about discounts etc. instead of a new release...
They should better release their promised (nice) lights...


----------



## wedlpine (Oct 15, 2014)

According to the ArmyTek website the Grizzly has an ETA of Q1 2015.


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Yeah, it's a pity that Armytek weekly sends newsletters about discounts etc. instead of a new release...
> They should better release their promised (nice) lights...



Indeed they should. The primes are the ones I think most people are interested in I believe. The quicker they release the quicker it gets reviewed and if it is good people will buy.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Although it takes awhile now, I'm still interested in those new upcoming lights


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 24, 2014)

Prime C1, C2, and A1 are listed on goinggear with pro and warm variations. Not in stock yet, but hopefully this means that they will be soon.


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guess we need to wait another few years for them....


----------



## Blades (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like a well built AA light. Would be nice to know the modes(5 or 8), not sure which one I want.


----------



## peartree_423 (Dec 30, 2014)

LEDburn said:


> I'm getting a Prime C2 for sure!!! ...if their marketing it right
> 
> "Powered by rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries for unlimited runtimes in all modes."



Haha exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Ishango (Jan 3, 2015)

LEDburn said:


> I'm getting a Prime C2 for sure!!! ...if their marketing it right
> 
> "Powered by rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries for unlimited runtimes in all modes."



No wonder they are taking so long  They have yet to find a power source that enables this and fits in an 18650 format.


----------



## Detox (Jan 3, 2015)

I emailed Goinggear.com about the Prime model around Thanksgiving when they started listing them on their website. They showed none in stock but replied back that they should have them by a week or so from Armytek. Well, about a month later its still showing zero in stock.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 3, 2015)

Detox said:


> I emailed Goinggear.com about the Prime model around Thanksgiving when they started listing them on their website. They showed none in stock but replied back that they should have them by a week or so from Armytek. Well, about a month later its still showing zero in stock.



Probably waiting for Shot Show 2015 before releasing. Just a guess...:shrug:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2015)

ArmyTek posted this on their CPFM sub-forum:



ArmyTek said:


> Prime C2 Pro and Prime C1 Pro will be released this month too, before the release of Dobermann and Partner.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ooh. Nice.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 15, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The stiff switch is that bad huh. Makes me hesitate about getting the wizard too then.



Assuming it's the same switch as on the Tiara: Yes it is a stuff switch. Certainly not enough to be a deal breaker personally but does require more force to activate than most other lights. I got used to it pretty quick but my girlfriend found it difficult to use and she is not weak.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wiggle said:


> Assuming it's the same switch as on the Tiara: Yes it is a stuff switch. Certainly not enough to be a deal breaker personally but does require more force to activate than most other lights. I got used to it pretty quick but my girlfriend found it difficult to use and she is not weak.



Darn, without being able to test one myself I cannot know exactly how stiff it is. But from the number of reports I have read, including yours, I am now certain that I will definitely NOT be comfortable with it.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 15, 2015)

If you like I can take a stab at estimating the force required in lbs tonight using a scale and some improvisation. I can compare it to some other lights I own. Let me know.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wiggle said:


> If you like I can take a stab at estimating the force required in lbs tonight using a scale and some improvisation. I can compare it to some other lights I own. Let me know.



That is alright. No need to trouble yourself, at least for me. I have a Eagletac D25a that has a stiff switch as well which I am already somewhat uncomfortable with. So thanks anyway.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 16, 2015)

Was bored and decided to do it anyway  Not super scientific but what I did was put the light on the scale, zero'd it out and then watched the weight recorded as I pushed the switch til it clicked. Obviously not going to be exact but in the right ball park I would say. 

Armytek Tiara A1 Pro: Approx 2000g (4.4 lbs)
Zebralight SC52: Approx 900g (2.0 lbs)


----------



## oeL (Jan 16, 2015)

Ishango said:


> No wonder they are taking so long  They have yet to find a power source that enables this and fits in an 18650 format.



a 18650 size fusion reactor maybe? :laughing:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, is it really that stiff guys? Remember these lights are marketed to Mil/PD/LA and other hard users. Maybe some of you should spend more time at the gym and less time surfing CPF:laughing:. Sorry couldnt resist. They probably made it stiff to prevent accidental activation in mission critical scenarios, exc. Maglite has a nice soft switch for you guys. Tactical is not for everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wiggle said:


> Was bored and decided to do it anyway  Not super scientific but what I did was put the light on the scale, zero'd it out and then watched the weight recorded as I pushed the switch til it clicked. Obviously not going to be exact but in the right ball park I would say.
> 
> Armytek Tiara A1 Pro: Approx 2000g (4.4 lbs)
> Zebralight SC52: Approx 900g (2.0 lbs)



Woo, thanks for test. It doesn't have to be exact but good job comparing. Roughly a bit more than twice the pressure to press compared to sc52. Scary...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/hunting-and-military/armytek-dobermann-xp-l.html


----------



## Detox (Jan 17, 2015)

kj2 said:


> http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/hunting-and-military/armytek-dobermann-xp-l.html



Looks nice. Can't wait for a review. Any news of neutral white offerings?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Detox said:


> Looks nice. Can't wait for a review. Any news of neutral white offerings?



Rated at 4000K. So quite warm, although they say NW in specs.

http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/hunting-and-military/armytek-dobermann-xp-l-warm.html


----------



## Tachead (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah I dont get light makers neutral white offerings either lately. It seems most neutral white offerings these days are in the 4000-4500K range. I dont know about you guys but, I find that to be on the warmer side. My 4300K D25A NW for instance is definitely towards the warm side of things with a slightly orangy yellow hotspot. I would rather see neutral offerings in the 4500-5000K range. Which is closer to pure white/neutral white if you ask me. Does anyone else agree?

Armytek does list the 4000K offering as warm though so, they seem to be more on point with their descriptions. *However, from my experience, people dont want "Warm". They want "Neutral"(4500-5000K imo). Take note Armytek:thumbsup:*


----------



## kj2 (Jan 17, 2015)

I see it as, 2700K-4000K is WW, 4500K-5000K is NW, 5500K-6500K is CW.


----------



## ArmyTek (Jan 19, 2015)

Tachead said:


> Yeah I dont get light makers neutral white offerings either lately. It seems most neutral white offerings these days are in the 4000-4500K range. I dont know about you guys but, I find that to be on the warmer side. My 4300K D25A NW for instance is definitely towards the warm side of things with a slightly orangy yellow hotspot. I would rather see neutral offerings in the 4500-5000K range. Which is closer to pure white/neutral white if you ask me. Does anyone else agree?
> 
> Armytek does list the 4000K offering as warm though so, they seem to be more on point with their descriptions. *However, from my experience, people dont want "Warm". They want "Neutral"(4500-5000K imo). Take note Armytek:thumbsup:*



Thank you for your suggestion!

We appreciate that and try to take your preferences into consideration. It is really importanf for us!

Now we are preparing for a full release of ALL new flashlights. When all preparations (technical, informative) will be finished - we will provide you with necessary information on the site, forums and social networks. Stay with us and have a good week. 

Best Regards,
Armytek


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd love a headlamp with one of Cree's 4300k 80-CRI emitters. They come in T5 bin, only 2 bins behind a U2. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2015)

ArmyTek said:


> Thank you for your suggestion!
> 
> We appreciate that and try to take your preferences into consideration. It is really importanf for us!
> 
> ...



Awesome guys and thanks for the response. 

I have wanted to try one of your lights for a while now. I like the tougher then average designs, high quality anodizing and other materials, advanced features, exc. I also like that you are a Canadian company as I am a Canadian. I have been watching the Prime series and Dobermann closely and look forward to more info on your site. We need ANSI output levels for all modes on your lights as well as run times. These are essential for us when deciding on models, brands, exc. Most of the time I myself wont even consider a light unless I know those specs. Other things that are important to us flashoholics are full emitter descriptions including temp on the K scale(you seem to list these), good and consistant emitter tints(no strong green, purple, exc. with minimal variation). I myself, and many others I am sure, will pay a premium for better tints so it is worth it to be selective when purchasing emitter runs, as already stated a good neutral emitter offering in the 4500-5000K range is essential imo(the closer to pure white and the higher the CRI the better), a moonlight mode on all models(sub 1 lumen for night tasks with the ability to start in this mode from off), flat/efficient regulation in all modes, PID controlled temp control is a big plus, stainless bevel/tail guards, high quality glass lens with minimal tint shift due to AR coatings, the ability to run flat top or button top cells, full battery and voltage compatibility(li-ion, LiFEPo4, RCR, Alkaline, exc.), exc.

Feel free to add more ideas anyone. 

Also, where can I find a authorized dealers in Canada list for your lights? Thanks and keep up the good work guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2015)

I would also consider loosing/weening the TIR/Collimator on most or your models as most people prefer reflector setups in my experience:thumbsup:. TIR/Collimators should stay in lighthouses imo


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 20, 2015)

StudFreeman said:


> I'd love a headlamp with one of Cree's 4300k 80-CRI emitters. They come in T5 bin, only 2 bins behind a U2. Just thought I'd throw that out there



You just have to wonder why manufacturers so steadfastly stick to yucky cool whites in the name of gaining unnoticeable lumens when emitters like this are actually available.


----------



## ArmyTek (Jan 20, 2015)

Tachead said:


> Awesome guys and thanks for the response.
> 
> I have wanted to try one of your lights for a while now. I like the tougher then average designs, high quality anodizing and other materials, advanced features, exc. I also like that you are a Canadian company as I am a Canadian. I have been watching the Prime series and Dobermann closely and look forward to more info on your site. We need ANSI output levels for all modes on your lights as well as run times. These are essential for us when deciding on models, brands, exc. Most of the time I myself wont even consider a light unless I know those specs. Other things that are important to us flashoholics are full emitter descriptions including temp on the K scale(you seem to list these), good and consistant emitter tints(no strong green, purple, exc. with minimal variation). I myself, and many others I am sure, will pay a premium for better tints so it is worth it to be selective when purchasing emitter runs, as already stated a good neutral emitter offering in the 4500-5000K range is essential imo(the closer to pure white and the higher the CRI the better), a moonlight mode on all models(sub 1 lumen for night tasks with the ability to start in this mode from off), flat/efficient regulation in all modes, PID controlled temp control is a big plus, stainless bevel/tail guards, high quality glass lens with minimal tint shift due to AR coatings, the ability to run flat top or button top cells, full battery and voltage compatibility(li-ion, LiFEPo4, RCR, Alkaline, exc.), exc.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Glad to hear that. 

Information you asked for:
MackOutdoors , 27958 Ledunne Ave
Abbotsford BC V4X 1H5, Canada
"Accounts, MackOutdoors" 
email: [email protected] 
www.mackoutdoors.ca


----------



## wjv (Jan 20, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I see it as, 2700K-4000K is WW, 4500K-5000K is NW, 5500K-6500K is CW.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 20, 2015)

Armytek is heating up!


----------



## skater1on1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tachead said:


> I would also consider loosing/weening the TIR/Collimator on most or your models as most people prefer reflector setups in my experience:thumbsup:. TIR/Collimators should stay in lighthouses imo



I agree with this. I wish my Tiara was either a shallow reflector or just a mule instead of a TIR lens.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

http://youtu.be/O3Yu6u7qt4A


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 22, 2015)

skater1on1 said:


> I agree with this. I wish my Tiara was either a shallow reflector or just a mule instead of a TIR lens.



I'm a fan of the TIR on the Tiara, it provides a smooth and very useable beam for headlamp use. I don't feel like the spot and spill arrangement from a reflector is as good an option for headlamp use. At the same time the TIR provides more light into the central area than a mule but without a defined hot spot. That being said, I wouldn't want it in a handheld light just IMO.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice looking lights! I am going to get one. I don't care if the switch is stiff, I must get one!

Or at least that was what I thought. My local dealer ain't bringing them in so I gotta forget about them. Oh well.


----------



## Trevilux (Mar 10, 2015)

Received my Armytek Prime C2 Warm. I think is a good alternative to zebralight SC600 mkII


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice, looks very good. The 4000K is easy on the eyes  I am anxiously awaiting my C2 Warm Pro.


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my c2 warm, its gorgeous ! The light tint and beam. Im actually prefering tir's more nowdays. Good job armytek &#55357;&#56833;
Does anyone have a c1 and c2 ? Can you swap the battery tubes around ?


----------

